# Mein Kugellager ist kaputt...



## DJ_Wannabe (27. März 2007)

Hi Jungs,
habe seit Anfang 2003 ein WTP Airwin. Bin damit 2 Jahre des öfteren sogar dirt gefahren und da es bis letztes Jahr keine Faxen (bis auf Pedal gebrochen, daher 3teiler drauf) gemacht hat auch echt zufrieden damit. Bin zwar knapp 1,90 groß und stoße des öfteren gegen den Lenker, aber wie gesagt: Zufrieden bin ich mit dem Rad.

Letztes Jahr ist mir wohl das Kugellager gefetzt, da die Pedale ziemlich viel Spiel hatten und hin und her gewackelt haben. Konnte sie zwar wieder fest machen, aber das hielt nicht lange. Dann hat das große Kettenblatt am Rahmen geschliffen und ich konnte nach fast regelmäßig 5 Tritten nicht mehr leicht in die Pedale treten. Nachdem ich es dann im Winter in die Ecke gelegt hatte und ich eigentlich wieder Lust habe damit zu fahren (jetzt wo die Sonne wieder da ist) habe ich mal alles ausgebaut und die Kugeln sind mir beim öffnen schon entgegengesprungen. Die Schiene, in der die Kugeln drin waren ist komplett zerstörrt.

Jetzt dachte ich mir, frag ich lieber euch, bevor ich zum Fahrradladen geh, der eh keine Ahnung von BMX hat.

Was sollte ich austauschen und lohnt es sich überhaupt (müsste auch Bremsklötze neu machen und eventuell die etlich geflickten Schläuche ersetzen (vielleicht auch den hinteren Mantel, da zu abgefahren). Lohnt es sich, oder ist das Ding zu veraltet und wird bald zerfallen?? Würde auch in Erwähnung ziehen ein komplett neues Rad zu kaufen (das Addict soll ja nicht schlecht sein und hält hoffentlich genauso lang wie mein altes WTP).
Falls ihr noch irgendwelche Infos braucht: Ich habe nicht so die Ahnung von den Begrifflichkeiten, aber ich könnte hier gerne Bilder von dem Lager usw. machen und dann posten. Aber vielleicht reichen euch ja die Infos erstmal. 
Grüße

P.S.: Geschichte zuende


----------



## vitag (28. März 2007)

Wegen einem Kugellager, BremsklÃ¶tzen und SchlÃ¤uchen brauchst Du Dir kein neues Rad holen, wenn Du zufrieden bist mit Deinem Bike. Kugellager kosten ca. 5 â¬ und BremsklÃ¶tze zwischen 10 und 20 â¬, dazu 2 SchlÃ¤uche fÃ¼r je 3 â¬. DafÃ¼r bekommst Du kein WTP Addict. Ich wÃ¼rd das Bike nur wieder Instandsetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_Wannabe (29. März 2007)

Danke für deine Antwort, habe auch in einem anderen Forum gefragt, nachdem hier länger nichts kam und dort wurde mir bereits von einem neuen abgeraten. Habe nur erst gedacht, dass so ein "altes" BMX vielleicht nicht mehr so viel taugt  und ich dann eher ein neues hole, welches dann auch noch etwas größer ist. Oder sind die alten WTP auch 20,5"..
Aber wie gesagt, über den Gedanken bin ich weg. Bin momentan dabei nach passenden Lagern zu schauen..


----------



## RISE (29. März 2007)

Also wegen der paar Teile ein neues Rad zu kaufen, wäre Unsinn. Klar ist das Airwin nicht mehr uptodate, aber wenn du gut mit zurechtkommst, sehe ich keinen Grund für ein neues. Und wie Vitaq schon sagte, mit ein bisschen Geld hast du das Ding schnell wieder fit.


----------



## Hertener (29. März 2007)

Habe gestern mein Tretlager auseinander genommen. BMX-BB, lose Lager. Der Ring auf der linken Seite hatte sich zerlegt; auch mir rollten die Kugeln entgegen. Nachdem ich alle Kugeln eingesammelt und gezählt hatte, waren es nur sieben. In dem Ring auf der rechten Seite sind aber neun Kugeln drin. Also habe ich die zwei anderen Kugeln gesucht...und nicht gefunden. 
Selbiges hatte ich bereits zum Jahreswechsel bei einer Laufradachse. Da fehlte allerdings nur eine Kugel. Wie dem auch sei: In beiden Fällen habe ich bei G&S durchgeklingelt, den Fall beschrieben und darauf ein "Habe ich da..." gehört. Was will man mehr? Morgen fahre ich hin, um das neue Lager abzuholen. Kostet ~8 Euro.
Ah yo, das Fahrrad wird im Mai 3 Jahre. Es hat meine Anfängerzeit gut überstanden und nun bricht's halt langsam auseinander. Aber solange ich Ersatzteile dafür bekomme, habe ich Spaß daran. Ein neues Rad kommt eh nicht in Frage, eher würde ich aufrüsten. Da weiß ich was ich hab und kann außerdem die älteren Teile weiter fahren so lange es halt geht. ^^


----------



## Hertener (30. März 2007)

Nachtrag: Die vermissten Kugeln sind gerade wieder aufgetaucht. 
Lagen irgendwie zwischen den anderen Kugeln. 
Dann hat es sich wenigstens gelohnt, dass ich mir zwei Tage den Kopf darüber zerbrochen habe, wie man so'n BMX-Rad mit zwei fehlenden Kugeln über zwei Jahre fahren kann, ohne was davon zu merken.


----------



## scott yz0 (31. März 2007)

bei mir warn se hin und wieder im rahmen ^^


----------



## Hertener (31. März 2007)

Der Ring war in 5-6 Teile zerbrochen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Kugeln irgendwo dazwischen geklebt haben. Vielleicht habe ich mich auch einfach nur verzählt. Aber ungerade war die Zahl der Kugeln auf jeden Fall! Alzheimer lässt grüßen.


----------

